# A Weekend



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

of Respect Reflection & Honor - meeting my sons and their families at Camp Nelson national cemetery for the memorial day services - as my two best friends from kindergarden have done for almost 20yrs will plant a flag on their fathers & my fathers graves in New Jersey - with Gods grace I hope we learn from history - PIKE & I wish everyone a safe weekend !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Respect Reflection & Honor


Just as it should be.
A day reserved to honor their memory, and the tasks they were willing to do to preserve our freedoms. 
Where would we be, if not for these men?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - & the women - my mom moved 2 Tacoma WA from New Jersey to help build planes !!!!!!! not 4 money - only 2 help the war effort - they are and were the greatest GENERATION !!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

May we take a bit of time and remember why brave men and women sacrificed their lives.

The Vizsla may the perfect symbol of why we protect our Western civilization.

Dignity, courage, loyalty, beauty that almost disappeared from the face of the earth just 70 short years ago.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/i-am-fascinated-by-vizsla-history.html

We live in interesting and challenging times. Stand for the principles that made this country great. Apologies to our friends over the pond for the self-indulgence.

I see Europe is awaking to a changing world also. 

Rod


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - RBD - at the age of 8 my father was buried with full military honors - fought & was wounded in the battle for the Aleutian Islands - the sound of a lone bugler playing Taps on a distance hill - still brings tears to my eyes - a folk song we should listen to this weekend - Where have all the Flowers Gone !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - 2 your Pic - not a great movie - but so TRUE - GARDENS of STONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Over this past weekend I have had a few discussions on the difference between Veterans Day, and Memorial Day.
I believe people are starting to blur the lines.
Memorial Day is set aside for men/women who lost their lives while serving in our armed forces. It is not for the ones that came home alive, even though they came home changed by the horrors of war.
Veterans Day is set aside for them, and everyone who has served in our armed forces. 
I placed flowers on my fathers grave yesterday, but I do it every time I visit his grave site. He was a Veteran, but he had the privilege of coming home alive. Memorial Day is for the ones that didn't.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Texas Red, well said. 

My 99-year-old great aunt lives with us. She is a retired Navy Commander who served in WWII, Korea, and on a hospital ship off the coast of Viet Nam. When people thank her on Memorial Day, she still has the wit to say, "You're a few months off. I'm a veteran, but I'm alive."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When Ron was with us, I always looked forward to his remembrance posts.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ditto Tex, I miss Ron so much  I don't hold any allegiance to God, but I'd give my heart and soul for my country.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Many did give their heart and soul for their country... today we can all remember, and give thanks that we are still free.

I often wonder how Pike is getting along. I would love to see a picture of him again, and know he is happy where ever he is...


----------

